# C-100 new firmware posted



## Alan (Nov 13, 2013)

New firmware posted for download. Interesting new moveable focus box only works in manual focus. Still great new feature.http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/cinema_eos_cameras/eos_c100#DriversAndSoftware


----------

